
Microsoft retreats from demand that killed whistleblower site - wglb
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9162358/Microsoft_retreats_from_demand_that_killed_whistleblower_site
======
nfnaaron
"Microsoft Corp. today withdrew its demand that Cryptome.org yank the
'Microsoft Global Criminal Spy Guide' document from its site and said it had
never intended for the whistleblower's domain to be knocked off the Web. ...
'We are requesting to have the site restored and are no longer seeking the
document's removal.'"

"Interesting" that anyone, like Microsoft, can turn someone else's web site on
or off at will.

